#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Incest

## ej___

*Why do incest usually happen?*   :coolsmiley: 

Any willing mag share based on personnal experience mga bro ug sis?  :smiley: 

And, what should we do to avoid it?  :smiley: 

I think this is a nice topic. At least we will be aware sa ato mga kids

and their cousins activities, etc. . . 

 :cool:

----------


## January

ambot lang jud intawn ay..wa koy sa..

----------


## earljahn

Wala ko experience...pero sa mga news kasagara incest kana man naka drugs or usually happens to depressed areas

----------


## black_vixen

Why do incest usually happen?
 - mmmm, wala guro spiritual guidance bro. and that is scared!

----------


## tagatisa

sobra na guro ka maniac

and no, this is not based on personal experience

----------


## earljahn

basin naboang nana...napasmo or adik....

----------


## astroboyreal

comment nya mo ani

----------


## nab_uang

kasagaran nga case ani, mga BATA nga GI-SEXUALLY ABUSE sa ilang STEPFATHER.... tsk tsk tsk...  :no:

----------


## yasmin

i've known a few incidents of incest....
ngano start man ka ani nga thread bai?

----------


## clarkhkent

di ni maau...mura ra ni ug bestiality...

----------


## krozer

lain kaayo na oi.
di gyud na maayo.  :sad:

----------


## earljahn

Lain gyud ni pero it really happens....  :cry:

----------


## yasmin

walay gipili ang incest it does happen to family of good standing (kuno) sa community,walay exact profile so we can never tell. . .

as to the cause, nobody can tell unsa naa sa utok sa perpetrator, he can be ur normal, good and respected (kuno) neighbor.

for parents, tell ur kids to fight, speak, magsumbong, dont let this monster take control

and to all parents if naay mosumbong believe the kid, kids dont lie.

lastly, be aware call bantay bata if naa ka hibawan so the victim can be protected and mahunong dayon.


*if the relationship that is implied here is between cousins then some parts of the world does not consider these relationships incestious*

----------


## louie007

First of all, I don't think it USUALLY happens, contrary to your first post.

Off-hand, I would think things like drugs and alcohol might be some of the reasons. On the news, we see more of it happening to lower-class families, which might indicate poverty, depression, or less education as a culprit as well.

But similar to Prison Break's scenario where the President of the USA is sleeping with his brother, it might be happening to well-off families as well, for all we know.

----------


## earljahn

It can happen to anyone but usually to abnormal peeps or under the influence of......

----------


## astroboyreal

daghan kaayo ko kaila ila gi bang ila cousin hahaha

----------


## astroboyreal

> i've known a few incidents of incest....
> ngano start man ka ani nga thread bai?


wala lang... trip trip lang  :Cheesy:

----------


## jash_ville

hehehe... lisod jud ni nga situation dah...
maski unsa siya ka "luod", ni exist jud ni siya...

 :sad:

----------


## ed168

naa mi silingan, product sa incest, funny face sya.. guwang na around 30+ yrs old.. doctor ako mom, she can identity.. theres no sexual pleasure to this.. this usualy hapen sa mga uneducated families, very poor, or wlay social life,..............

----------


## earljahn

looy gyud ang mahitaboan ani kay ulaw kaayo...  :cry:   :cry:

----------


## earljahn

sobra na ka maniac manunay na ug kadugo.

----------


## anya

psychological unstability...

----------


## Bahalina-boy

Si Echigaray.

----------


## yasmin

this is worst than murder,especially incestous rape,

kaya hindi ba dapat ibalik ang death penalty?

it happens to well off families as well ayaw lang magsalita or magsumbong because of shame,and some they are financially dependent sa perpetrator kaya they chose to keep silent na lang. . .

----------


## geff_chang

usa pa ng cousins falling in love with each other. LOL.

----------


## shaxyra

ya samot nA if dako na clan

----------


## geff_chang

swito lagi ka? nahitabo na ni sa inyo? hmm.




> ya samot nA if dako na clan

----------


## Shofu

Nice ni nga thread dah of wc reminds me sa email ako miga. Na found out 5th dgree cousins daw sila iya bf. ngeeek!! galibog ko unsaun na pag trace ang 5th dgree..  :thinking: 
Matawag pudna ug incest ila case?

----------


## alexxandy

kapait ani...

----------


## junmar4

> naa mi silingan, product sa incest, funny face sya.. guwang na around 30+ yrs old.. doctor ako mom, she can identity.. theres no sexual pleasure to this.. this usualy hapen sa mga uneducated families, very poor, or wlay social life,..............


sure? i have read stories about this, mostly mga datu noun...
also, this has been existing long before we were born... kay kinsa man diay mama sa mga anak sa anak ni eve nga siya ra man girl during that time?

----------


## ed168

royal family sa england, mga incest man ang uban kay mga relatives na sila.. dli man sla gusto nay lain blood mosud sa ila clan

----------


## journeyman

mga chinese

----------


## Metz

as I understand basta mo lampas na sa 3rd degree di na na cya considered incest. Pero even for some ok ra ang 3rd degree kay layo naman jud na cya.

the only reason why nahimo taboo ang incest is because of genetics. Kay kung magkadugo ra dako kaayo ang chance ma ABnormal ang bata. Macompute man nko ni tung HS pako  :Cheesy: 

mao kung magreunion gani inyo clan attend jud kay wa ta kabalo ang gi uyab uyab nimo o plano ba pangasaw-on 2nd o 3rd degree diay nimo  :tongue: 

OT: kinsay maka explain about 1st 2nd 3rd degree cousin? kay hangtod karon maglibog pko ana  :Smiley:

----------


## geff_chang

maayo gyud unta kung maghimo ta ug family tree noh,
arun kahibalo ta kinsay dili puwede panguyaban. LOL.




> Nice ni nga thread dah of wc reminds me sa email ako miga. Na found out 5th dgree cousins daw sila iya bf. ngeeek!! galibog ko unsaun na pag trace ang 5th dgree.. 
> Matawag pudna ug incest ila case?

----------


## godsaint

kanang mga manyakis na..basin naka drugs o nasobrahan tan aw porno films

----------


## kniquenox

NO... i think we just have to be open minded about it!
its really gross if we think of it but it happens!! really!

----------


## ed168

kasagaran sa incest is father n daughter, dominant ang father sa family labi na salbahe maghadlok ba.. tsk tsk.... solution for this kay ang mother kinahanlan mo care sya sa iya daughter enough na she can b open n confident n education sad n counsel.. example for this ang movie na "the priest", father greg  :Kiss:  hehe

----------


## s_an_e

this should not be happening coz as we all know dako kaau ni nga sala..

sa mga step mani..

----------


## earljahn

In reality, it really happens

Some aware but some dont know that they are related....  :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## earljahn

Sad to say it really happens...and others normally practicing this....

----------


## quad

groast!

----------


## astroboyreal

groast?

unsa na bai?

----------


## seeteemahsuu

^^ *gross* cguro iyang gipasabot bro.

----------


## earljahn

:undecided:

----------


## kamikaze426

Luod gyud huna-hunaon... YUCKS!!

----------


## stella

lolz.cant help but post something from this thread. :Cheesy:  find it a bit interesting.
harn ma kutaw sad atoang utok..anyweys..

so far from what ive realized..we have four psychological needs, like.. love and belonging, power, freedom, and fun. These needs are genetically programmed from us, we have this ability to seek with our needs before we even know why we are doing it..
Even if we miss to realize why we did such thing..but we still remember feeling good about it..
The physical affection affects children's emotional and sexual health too. If a child is distanced from one parent, then there is an "unmet" need or "missing piece" for an intimacy with its parent. now the child will search on his missing peice in someways the best they can..
now the issue about sibling taboos are ones who lived with abusive and rejected by their parents may turn to each others closer relative for "comfort and support" and this situation may put the child going thru puberty in jeopardy. This suggests that a male sibling that starts puberty has a missing piece that is needed for comfort and support, this may have a bigger possibilities he will turn to his sister to meet these needs of comfort.
why? 
NOTE: *UNLESS THE CHILD IS LESS EXPOSED TO SOCIETY OR SOCIAL INTERACTIONS*
relatives by blood are the only ones whom we can go or talk too w/o the awkward feeling..

now we may assume that his sister may be willing to give love from his brother in order to get her needs attained aswell, from here..Incest will begin between both of them..this happens because they both live with the same pair of inutil parents.
but there are several explanations why incest occurs on random family clans, but so far, ive only understood the issue regarding brother-sister taboo controversy..lolz..  
When parents are incompetent and abusive, it places the childrens at risk for sibling-incest in brother-sister families..

----------


## ronz_rodz

sos naglibog jud ko sabot.. cge lng basta thanks 4 the info...

----------


## stella

lolz.basaha lang balik. :Cheesy:

----------


## Sanosuke

Wala ni ayo incest oi... 

Pero if cousins, let's say kanang 3rd degree above, i think it's okay naman siguro... although gross pa gamay pero its acceptable naman.

Naa gani ko 2nd degree cousin sa una, nagka kita rami 20's nako, then cia murag 14 years old na, chix kaau, murag dili lawas ug 14 years old, mura na ug 18 or 19... Nah, di jud ka maka ingon nga lo0d kay chix jud kaayo.. pero wala ko ni make og move... heheheh

----------


## babyjoy

kahadlok ba ani na topic oi..

----------


## ed168

stel kaw ra man tingali nag himo2x hehe.. nways ur a girl, ur atracted to ur kuya as of now?!

----------


## ej___

Grabe jud ning incest now a days. Naa koy silingan nga bata nga lalake nga naa sa 5yrs old, mura cya gipractisan sa iya cousin nga chekababes. Haskang lawgawa jud. Naunsa naman karong panahona.

----------


## mon3tt3

nho? mahitabo jud diay ni? ako before naibog rako sako kuya (cousin sa ko mama whose 3 yrs older than me) kay guapo xa... but basically when i grew up i really think of it as a yucky thing taht ever happened.. hehehhe

----------


## Mr.Ho_chia

just the thought of it mura man ta makasuka. lud-an ta. sorry to say it, mao tingali nga condemn na by GOD and society because of the harm of it.  :sad:

----------


## SamuraiArcher

na-a ko nahibaw-an before...mother ug ang iyang son....

----------


## YJOB

ngano tuyo-an man jud oy, naay daghan chicks diha o ;D

----------


## YJOB

> naay kalain bah mura mag iro... =p no offense intended...


usahay makapangutana sad ta ba... kun ang tawo mag-incest, ang ilang anak duna'y chance ma-down syndrome or abnormal.

pero ang iro puro normal ;D

----------


## ej___

Mahitabo jud ni cya specially kung magkasinabot mo sa usag-usa sa imo cousin. 

Worst scene siguro kung your doing it with your brother.  :twisted2:   :police: 

Its a call jud sa mga parent like many of us to educate our kids. Otherwise,

incest happens anytime and anywhere.   :police:

----------


## ej___

I agree with you. Kaso, daghan jud wala na-educate ani. It really would start sa parents advice.

----------


## mon3tt3

> na-a ko nahibaw-an before...mother ug ang iyang son....


naay kalain bah mura mag iro... =p no offense intended...

----------


## clarkhkent

nakabasa ko ani sa libro....nga sa india murag mao nay uso sa ilaha....basin tungod sad na sa ilang religion o tungod ba kaha na sa ilang kahakog sa lawasnong pagbati....(pagkalawm)....hayyy!

dre sa atoa naa koy nadunggan about ani nga istorya pero wala lay kasigurohan kon tinuod ba to!

----------


## ej___

Hahahaha. Mag iniro nalang ang magbuhat sa law-ay nga incest. Hahaha.  :laugh:   :laugh:   :laugh:

----------


## khaliver

di ni mahimo

----------


## xtian_hero

[color=purple] eeewww.... grabeha ani oi.... waah... don't like.. really don't like...

----------


## eXstAsSy

Gi unsa man diay pag daghan sa mga karaan na tao? hehehe

----------


## DebutsAndIDos

hahaha... it's a cultural thing, just like cannibalism. But, I guess we have look at the motive.

The Egyptian people believed they were descended from the Gods, so they had to marry only their siblings. Pero, they eventually started having weaker offspring, with lots of disease. 

Some relationships are just taboo: parent-child, uncle-niece, aunt-nephew, grandparent-apo... I think 3rd degree cousin pwede na... Although technically a third degree cousin is considered a fifth-degree relation. 

If I remember correctly, your sibling is your second degree relative. In your family tree, from you, you go up one step to your parents, then down one step to your sibling. So, 2nd degree, gets? Ang uncle-niece is: from the niece, one step to the parent, one step to the grandparent, last step down to uncle. So, three steps, 3rd degree... 

Correct me nalang, if Im wrong. But, that what I remember from sociology lessons...

----------


## LytSlpr

BTW, incest does not only refer to your next of kin or a blood relative.

Incest is also applicable among in-laws. For example, your sister in law having an affair with your brother in law.

----------


## junmar4

> BTW, incest does not only refer to your next of kin or a blood relative.
> 
> Incest is also applicable among in-laws. For example, your sister in law having an affair with your brother in law.


ha? in short, igsoon gihapon lagi sila...

----------


## nightsurfer

hahay. Morag nagkadugay nakong basa nisamot ka kutaw akong utok.

Basta for me, its a monstrosity! 

Pero I have known several cases nga 2nd ug 3rd degree cousins marrying. I dont think its considered incest anymore.

----------


## ej___

Whatever bro's. Incest is a sexual taboo man jud tingali. 

I've heard of some religion nga gi-allow ni. I'm not quite sure

but i've heard nga "sons of god" nga religion. I don't know if 

this still exist.

----------


## LytSlpr

> ha? in short, igsoon gihapon lagi sila...


igsoon by law but not by blood. for example, your wife ran off with your sister's husband, that is still incest or your father eloped with your wife.

we have this notion man gud that incest is only with blood relatives.

----------


## ej___

"Incest is sexual activity between family members who would be forbidden (either legally or socially) to marry. Incest constitutes a cultural taboo in most current nations and many past societies. In many areas, incest is also prohibited by law.

Which family members constitute those covered by the incest prohibition is determined by the society in which the persons live. Some societies consider it to include only those related by birth or those who live in the same household; other societies further include those related by adoption, marriage, or clan.

The term incest can include sexual activity between family members of any gender and can include family members of any age. When one of the family members involved is a minor, incestuous activity has also been called intrafamilial child sexual abuse." Wikipedia

Depende tingali sa Society and Incest bro's/Sis's.  :coolsmiley:

----------


## LytSlpr

despite being a legal, moral and social taboo, we still hear cases of incest here and there and studies show that this is caused by poverty.

there is also a saying among perverts, "Incest is the Best."

----------


## PANDALiciousss

:angry:

----------


## YJOB

mangutana unta ko, tinuod ba nang ingon nila nga ang mga karaan insik mag-unay unay ra sa una para dili maadto sa lain ang ilang katigayunan? that's the reason daw ngano daghan insik nga down syndrome.

----------


## ej___

Tinood man tingali na bro.  :Azn:  Wala lang koy proof. Hehe.  :cheesy: 

_Not all chinoy or pure chinese blood are like that_, but mostly ingon ana.   :coolsmiley: 

No offense sa ato chinoy bro's/sis's here sa storya ha.  :coolsmiley:  But i believe some of them knows about it. :mrgreen:

I've just overheard it from other people that they want to keep their family wealth from generation to generations. :mrgreen:

----------


## ej___

Oh my, i remember. I almost experience this one way back on my high school years.  :coolsmiley: 

Maayo gani kay nakalikay. Sala gud to sa ako older cousin nga baye. Ask siya kung naka 
experience na ba daw ko. Ingon ko wala pa. Then, there was a moment of silence. . . . . . .

Ingon dayon ako cousin, huwag nalang.   :cheesy:  Nakamata tingali siya nga iya ko 1st cousin.  :mrgreen:

----------


## eXstAsSy

> Oh my, i remember. I almost experience this one way back on my high school years. 
> 
> Maayo gani kay nakalikay. Sala gud to sa ako older cousin nga baye. Ask siya kung naka 
> experience na ba daw ko. Ingon ko wala pa. Then, there was a moment of silence. . . . . . .
> 
> Ingon dayon ako cousin, huwag nalang.  Nakamata tingali siya nga iya ko 1st cousin. :mrgreen:


pang yummie pinays man kaayu ni imo story oi ehehe

----------


## ej___

YP member pud d-i ka bro? Hahahah  :cheesy: 

Ni share lang ko. Tinood na nga experience. 

Lawgawa lagi. Lipay lang ko kay wala nadayon

ang Incest ba. hahaha  :cheesy:

----------


## eXstAsSy

owwssss....

----------


## ej___

Hahahaha. . .  :cheesy:

----------


## D40

di ba mikey arroyo married his first cousin? Legally, its up to the 4th degree that you can't marry. Mikey, count one up to FG (dad), count 2 upwards to FG's dad, count 3 downwards to the girl's parents, count 4 to the girl (1st cousin). That means its not allowed. But who's complaining?

So how will Mikey call his wife's parents? Mom and Dad? Or Aunt and Uncle?

----------


## ej___

Yah, its really unthinkable. A very good role model for the public who's promoting incest. :mrgreen:

----------


## eXstAsSy

I really dont think its that big of a deal unless dad-daughter,mom-son or siblings... or son-dad? hahahah! ... depende sa gyud cguro ehehe

----------


## ej___

Grabe na man pud na bro.  :cheesy:

----------


## usrolla

reality bites...it does happen! but this is not normal..medyo u have some psychological problems if ever u could do this things

----------


## khaliver

lu-od jud ni if ever!

----------


## eXstAsSy

> reality bites...it does happen! but this is not normal..medyo u have some psychological problems if ever u could do this things



So is someone does not share your morals or does not think like you...it already makes him one of the people with psychological problems?

----------


## amico

> mangutana unta ko, tinuod ba nang ingon nila nga ang mga karaan insik mag-unay unay ra sa una para dili maadto sa lain ang ilang katigayunan? that's the reason daw ngano daghan insik nga down syndrome.


sa ako nahibaoan, sa mga chinese, dili puede magminyo ang parehag apelyedo. ug ang katigayunan kay naa ra man pirmi sa laki, ug ang babaye padad-an lang sa iyang pamilya ug iyang mga gamit. unya ang laki inig adto sa babaye mao pay manghatag sa pamilya sa babaye pero kinahanglan dili parehag apelyido ang imong minyoan. ang mas possible hinuon kay magminyo ang mga 2nd degree cousins.

bisag ang mga chinese na hari sa una, dili gihapon practice ang pagminyo ug kapariente. isa sa mga rason pud kay ang kaminyoan sa mga chinese usa ka alliance ug ang mga pariente nimo imo naman na mga allies so kung mangita kag mga kakampi mangita gyud kag gikan sa lain clan pud aron mudako ang imo sphere of influence.

----------


## kamikaze426

Dili gyud ni maayo, think about the children, usualy ma abnormal na kung incest

----------


## usrolla

take note of wat i said

"medyo u have some psychological problems if ever u could do this things" 

there is "IF EVER" in my statement

----------


## SPRINGFIELD_XD_40

INCEST is common sa mga HILLBILLIES sa USA hehehe ... mao mga abno kasagaran ana nila .

----------


## ej___

A deed done by a person with a psychological disorder would result to a child with a psychological disorder pud.  :Azn:

----------


## usrolla

correct jud...

i heard a story but dont know if its true.. ang mga owners sa johnson & johnson is into that thing. the reason daw is tungod d cle gusto ma share ila wealth sa uban..anybody mka confirm if its true?

----------


## jerby66

daghan na in ani nga nahitabo. lain lain lang ug sitwasyon. naay kasagaran step father mohimo ani sa step daughter, ang uban kay hubog ang father, ang uban kay naay deperensya sa utok mao unayon ang anak ug ang inahan pud mokonsinti kay hadlok kolatahon o biyaan. unsa nani? dli jud ni malikayan kay wala may nagbantay sa tanan panimalay unsay nahitabo.

----------


## mia_princess

> di ba mikey arroyo married his first cousin? Legally, its up to the 4th degree that you can't marry. Mikey, count one up to FG (dad), count 2 upwards to FG's dad, count 3 downwards to the girl's parents, count 4 to the girl (1st cousin). That means its not allowed. But who's complaining?
> 
> So how will Mikey call his wife's parents? Mom and Dad? Or Aunt and Uncle?


i think 2nd cousin to..kay 1st cousins ang fathers nila...
and i think sa church 1st cousins lang ang dili allowed....


hays'...laina pud ana qoie..
mostly kay mahitabo man na sa mga chinese, royalties and mga abused na bata..

----------


## eXstAsSy

> i think 2nd cousin to..kay 1st cousins ang fathers nila...
> and i think sa church 1st cousins lang ang dili allowed....
> 
> 
> hays'...laina pud ana qoie..
> mostly kay mahitabo man na sa mga chinese, royalties and mga abused na bata..


Yeah like Abraham hahaha!

----------


## r0mm3L

> Dili gyud ni maayo, think about the children, usualy ma abnormal na kung incest


unsa diay reason or scientific explaination nga ma abnormal kong products sa incest?

----------


## mia_princess

> unsa diay reason or scientific explaination nga ma abnormal kong products sa incest?


kay ang usually mga recessive na genes ma.dominant hinuon...mao na ma.ing.ana sila

----------


## emma_subingsubing

LOL

----------


## isaac95

Panahon ni ADAN ug EVA ang incest maayo to para managhan...

   Pero at this generation ang INCEST kay law-ay ug dili maayo nga buhat.... basin siguro nasobraan sa BIGA ang ubang nagbuhat ana siyaro sa kadaghan nga TAWO sa tibuok kalibutan ang isigka-IGSOON pa gyud ang birahan? mas maayo pang mangabang nalang ug BORIKAT kung grabe na gyud ang BIGA......

 Salawayong buhat mana ang INCEST....... suko si LORD ana......  :tickedoff:

----------


## legal_cd

grabe pud.. pili ka million ang tawo sa kalibutan.. mangunay pajud.. .grabeha naman sad

----------


## Mr.Ho_chia

sakto ka. luora oi!

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

eeeeww.. luoda oi....

----------


## edgar88

i just want to share this, based on related studies in DSWD, out of 1500 rape case in a certain yr, 900 or another 900 were incestuous rape, leaving ur daughter alone with the father is half as dangerous letting them walk on the street.. even if u read court cases, if u happen to encounter rape case, incest jud na kasagan.. pls listen to ur daughter if theyl talk to you, observe them..

----------


## raizene

kuyawa sad ana noh?

----------


## lord-lord-lord

:sad:

----------


## bluefairy

my golly, what have we become........ka wicked na jud sa world oi

----------


## Lord_Ac

> my golly, what have we become........ka wicked na jud sa world oi


Welcome to reality.

----------


## ursoman

kasagaran mang rape mga tigulang pajud..
pasabot lang di na sila ka afford mangitag lain maong anak or relative nalng ang hilabtan

----------


## IT

PA SALVAGE ANG NAG-RAPE.

----------


## honey

i have a group that i always visit.. its a haven in my hometown. its a shelter for the homeless as well as victims of rape. its a pity knowing that there are 3 year old kids, 5 year old kids raped by their fathers. sad but true. bitter truth. cause they are the type of kids in the shelter who dont talk very much and they always have this 'STARING BLANKLY AT THE WALL' moments  :Sad:  

all we can do though is help them recover and completely forget about the nightmares they went thru at a young age.

----------


## Labrador2

> PA SALVAGE ANG NAG-RAPE.


kung legal palang ni na way bro mismo ako mo tabang ug salvage tsk tsk tsk

----------


## ursoman

grabe jud ni makadaot kining lawasnong kalipay oi

----------


## batosai

ngilabot masad ako balhibo, addict tingali amahan oi.,.,.,.

----------


## dbmike

manyak lang jud cguro ang mga amahan.. hinuon kasagaran ra pd sa mga ingana ka rape cases kay sa mga "not so fortunate" families ra man pd diba?

----------


## Bahalina-boy

naa napoy bag-ong kaso.

Tsk! tsk! tsk! 


http://www.sunstar.com.ph/superbalit...8/balita4.html

----------


## dbmike

nah! na unsa na ning atong kalibotan ui.. ehehe

----------


## pink_baby_f

noh :Huh:  hala oi... grabe na gyud ang world...  :Sad:

----------


## ursoman

yaks pod nila woi..

----------


## trancemagna

dr r tyms na d jud ma pug.ngan ang uwag.....  :eat:

----------


## daslutopan

ibalik ang death sentence

----------


## yasmin

> manyak lang jud cguro ang mga amahan.. hinuon kasagaran ra pd sa mga ingana ka rape cases kay sa mga "not so fortunate" families ra man pd diba?


not necessarily sa mga "not so unfortunate" lang mahitabo ni, I personally know one, if ur an outsider you will never know and expect coz the family seems to be respectable and the father a good provider.

----------


## vladmire

im so bad, kasulay nako ani...

----------


## ursoman

> im so bad, kasulay nako ani...


sigi man kag pantasya gud

----------


## Bahalina-boy

> im so bad, kasulay nako ani...


wat happen man bro?

----------


## vladmire

> sigi man kag pantasya gud





> wat happen man bro?


nasubraan mi ka suod ug puro mi agressive... swerti kaau iya nauyab..

----------


## ej___

Hahaha . . . Nang gawas na ang tinood.

Daghan pud tingali gahilomhilom diri dili lang kami nga lake.

Basin naay storyans diri na gurl nga kasuway. Ehemmmm  :cheesy:

----------


## cebu1029

cousin-cousin are experimentation! > :Cheesy:  

not personal experience ha!

----------


## mrs507

i used to have a crush on my cousin but kato na time bata pa ko and i didn't know na cousin pala naku siya... but nothing really happened ha coz i saw him an hour ago in a party then an hour after, "amen" man siya ako mama and calling her auntie... cousin diay iya papa and my mama... everytime makahinumdum ko ani, well, duha mi ka manag-agaw nga na-crush niya, we just both laughed at it...

----------


## dark_phoenix

kuyawa kaha ani sah...

----------


## cebu1029

incest does happen! especially kung dakong pamilya na! 

dili magilhanay na parente diay!

----------


## joeyx2000

palit album incesticide...bugaya aning Kurt Cobain oi..

----------


## 512mvgu1

dli man ni unusual. we have a client in the bank, her cousin is also her husband. muslim sila.  :smiley:

----------


## Bahalina-boy

grabeha ani na klase na pagka amahan woi. tsk tsk tsk. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/liv...e_id=1811&ct=5

----------


## xidor

This is a celebrity issue as well as a "family matter". 
I think it belongs in this thread. 
But If you MODS don't think so, just transfer it  :Smiley: 

I think it's disturbing and disgusting

Hogan's Pool Day  TMZ.com Photo Gallery

Do you know anybody having a similar relationship as this? Yikes!

----------


## klyzone

very luod!

----------


## shandrea marie

walai guidance so parents and nka drugs pud..

----------


## Elschulzoo

ako mga barkada mag sisters gi abused sa ilang papa.i dunno giunsa but napreso jud ilang papa hangtud karon kay nistorya ang isa sa akong friend sa pulis then murag naa pod ebedensya nga na raped ang isa nila.amigo pa jud kaayo mi sa papa.close pa jud kaayo namo na family.salbahis jud nga amahan.

----------


## janninat

salbahis jud ang ing ani nga klase nga amahan, kay naa pud ko kaila, sexually abuse siya sa iya papa wala jud siya sumbong, naa lang nakakita sa act jud.

Tapos gi attempt pud iya ig agaw (bale pagumangkon sa iya papa) maayo gani kay nakamata nya nakadagan(wala na balik iya ig agaw sa ila, BTW siya sumbong nako ). Karon ang iya nga mga ig agaw (side sa iya mama) ang gipulipulihan sa iya papa.

The sad thing is mora ug aware ang iya mama sa nanghitabo pero mora ug gitolerate ra sad. Ang nakapait jud kay financially dependent sila tanan sa iya papa, control jud tanan,ultimo palit modess.

Paet lagi, mora maluoy nga maglagot ko sa inahan.

And this is not a hearsay kay I know the family. Mora observed pud ko.

----------


## WengIA

sa  european countries daw okie ra ni sa mga royal blood..hihihih

----------


## janninat

cousins yes, pero father to daughter i don't think it's acceptable even in European countries.

----------


## xanne_818

perversion..

----------


## redpenguin

make me sick to the stomach. murag maka wonder jud ka kung unsa ang nasa utok aning mga tao.

----------


## knightcross

Basi sa balaod (Family Code) ang first degree nato ay ang atong parents ug ang atong mga anak; ang second degree kay atong mga lolos' ug lolas', atong mga apo or ma apo; 3rd degree relatives kay atong mga uncles' ug aunties, greatgrand parents (papa og mama sa atong grand parents); ang 4th degree realatives nato atong first cousins....

to be cont.

----------


## see_rxe

" The greatest sin of this generation is losing the sense of sins. "

- Pope Benedict XVI

----------


## redpenguin

sa olden times, grabe man ang incest.. right? like ang royal family will end up with each other to keep the power in the royal family.

----------


## r3roble

> " The greatest sin of this generation is losing the sense of sins. "
> 
> - Pope Benedict XVI


amen bro...

----------


## Kishin888

i know someone who watches that kind of amature porn ... yeah its really sick ... and its a sin

----------


## scope_hunting

its a matter of how aware the kids are.. it doesnt only exist in rural areas anybody can be a victim..
this usually happens with the person that the child trust the most.. father step tather, brother, sister or cousin, proper guidance and basic instinct as parents

----------


## raymyk

naa koi nahibawan...ang anak sa among iring gi kabay.an niya ang iyang inahan ra pud..paita pud ana oi...

----------


## xeoxander01

epekto sa cgeg basa og pantasya[.]com og cgeg tan-aw hentai.. mao nah...

----------


## yvonne6

scarry ani oi. kung naa koy anak nga babay, i will never ever get into another relationship. bahala na. ma lang gali kay mga boys akong kids, mga astig, bun og gyud ang mag binuang ni mama

----------


## ronz_rodz

wa pa ko kasuway ani..  di man ko user of anything

----------


## askal

sa mga site kurat jud kayo tan.awon pero imagina sa imoha na mahitabo may mamatay..

----------


## kir_ovs

Incest is the practice of *** between immediate family members, both for procreation and for fun. In layman's terms, it's like when you go to kiss your mom goodbye and she slips you the tongue, which is kinda gross at first but then it gets hotter and hotter until finally you stick it in her and impregnate her (bad idea). The practice is a black or white issue, either one seems to be for it, or one seems to be against it. However in a recent Zionist Times Poll, most faggots believe that Incest is a ritualistic part of the Mormon faith, and therefore are for it. info from:uncyclopedia

----------


## superpaolo

Incest is bad kay ma inbred ang offspring. Possible nga naay retardation nga mahitabo. Deformation pud.

----------


## brian joshua

nindot kaayo ni tanawn sa ******* ba...

----------


## Vedelle

nakalimot or wala kabaw sa iyang gbuhat :Huh:  as other people would say....  :wink:

----------


## coolas

naa koi nailhan nga family ga ingun ani.. Mora mn pd mga abnormalon cla pamilyaha

----------


## blu bizcuitz

Incest? its like jap-porns...hehe


this is yuck...its only good on japanese porns...

----------


## nightfogs

in the olden days where men and women are few i think incest was never really thought to be impure. but then i think we evolved. im not sure. these are my theories.

----------


## kuyabog

Pag OUTcest mo oi.. naay daghan diha.

----------


## Akiokee

sa lain countries gi practice man ni sya pero para sa atong mga pinoy lood jud paminawon sah og TABOO

----------


## expat08

..............why is this even a topic or joked about?  I wonder how many have engaged in Incest and think it's ok or approve of it..

I'll take 10%?

----------


## negative_black03

lood mani ui... ok ra tingali if distant cousins na.... pero luod gihapon mag unay mos pamilya...

----------


## nirpz

layo nas pamilya okay ra pro kung duol murag lain pd

----------


## brian joshua

> Pag OUTcest mo oi.. naay daghan diha.


haha pinasahay ug igsoon master? hehe

----------


## magnum357

> as I understand basta mo lampas na sa 3rd degree di na na cya considered incest. Pero even for some ok ra ang 3rd degree kay layo naman jud na cya.
> 
> the only reason why nahimo taboo ang incest is because of genetics. Kay kung magkadugo ra dako kaayo ang chance ma ABnormal ang bata. Macompute man nko ni tung HS pako 
> 
> mao kung magreunion gani inyo clan attend jud kay wa ta kabalo ang gi uyab uyab nimo o plano ba pangasaw-on 2nd o 3rd degree diay nimo 
> 
> OT: kinsay maka explain about 1st 2nd 3rd degree cousin? kay hangtod karon maglibog pko ana


1st Degree = inyong parents mag-igsuon
2nd Degree = inyong parents ang mag 1st degree cousin
3rd Degree = inyong parents ang mag 2nd degree cousin

----------


## fragilegurl

trivia time

* Marcelo H. del Pilar married his 1st cousin, Marciana del Pilar
* Mikee Arroyo, son of PGMA married his 2nd cousin, Angela Montenegro
* Jose Rizal had an 11yrs love affair with his first cousin Leonor Rivera

 :Loyal:

----------


## Cha25

ayaw nalang jud cguro cla ipa-expose ug mga incest anime/media nga makatrigger most especially sa ilang childhood kay mao man bya na ang development nga stage sa mga atabs dba?

----------


## SUEper.braces

> i've known a few incidents of incest....
> ngano start man ka ani nga thread bai?


bitaw?why?

----------


## SUEper.braces

> mangutana unta ko, tinuod ba nang ingon nila nga ang mga karaan insik mag-unay unay ra sa una para dili maadto sa lain ang ilang katigayunan? that's the reason daw ngano daghan insik nga down syndrome.


really??......

----------


## bitchybutsweet

tungod na kay parehas og genes..mao nang maboang..

----------


## brian joshua

ok ra man, di lng pamabdosan

----------


## Carli

bacn grabeh ang testosterone sa laki. tapos bigaon and hot pud au ang sister. or something. no idea. makita raman ko ni sa mga hentai. lol

----------


## jedophiledotph

booooom. Mura ma'g permi ga cobra. haha

----------


## JalaHookBar

personal experience...mo personally insist jud ko nga kuyaw ning dunay personal experience sa incest

----------


## walker

aii... sori po maam sir

INSECT man ako basa..  :Drunk: 


pang Mature Discussion man diay

----------


## vahnhelsing

grabe, murag wala man sad ni silingan ang mobuhat ug ingon ini.
dili mogawas sa balay o unsa bah??
hinoon, dili gyud nato matugkad ni kay murag lawon ra kaayo ni para tukion.

----------


## Mald|3Ta

naa jud tao nga isog og dugo nga maski kadugo tirahan japon...

maaung patyon...d nalang ko mo detalye pero kong ako pabut.on maaung impason ang tao nga ingon ani.

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

mao jud ni pinaka lisod na problema sulod sa 1 ka pamilya ang mangunay ultimo anak unayon tsk! maglisod jud ug move on ang biktima ani

----------


## DEMENTIA

mo share lang ko wala bitaw cla account diri..

akong cousin(lalaki) ay side sa akong father..iya patolan iyang 1st degree cousin(pikas side na) naka anak pa gyd cla 3 kabook nya kambal ang second child.,.nya g bulag pa gyd ang kambal..gpa bulag man gyd clang duha..looy lang mga bata kai ngita baya jd mama..ila pa g tago2..nag duda mi kai tungod cguro sa drugs nganung nag unay clang duha..adik2 man to akong cousin gd sauna..aw ana lang

1st daughter kai smart gyd cya
2nd child bae japon kuan medyo slow pero iya daw kambal kai smart daw..ambot nganu cya ra ang slow..hehehehe

ang amo lang buhaton para magkakita ang mga bata kai mo bakasyon cla sa among province nya ako invite ang isa ka kambal para magkita cla magsoon..

about sa mother kai naminyu na..nya akong cousin kai wasted lang japon..

----------


## gamatoy

paeta pud ani incest oi,murag tungod ni sa drugs or sa ka bigaon na lang gyud mao na mabuhat nya hilabtan mga sakop sa pamilya...ang tawo mo buhat ani kay naay sakit sa utok...mayta panghiposon ni ingon ani klase na mga tawo mo tira ug kadugo ra...tsk tsk  :Guns:

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> mo share lang ko wala bitaw cla account diri..
> 
> akong cousin(lalaki) ay side sa akong father..iya patolan iyang 1st degree cousin(pikas side na) naka anak pa gyd cla 3 kabook nya kambal ang second child.,.nya g bulag pa gyd ang kambal..gpa bulag man gyd clang duha..looy lang mga bata kai ngita baya jd mama..ila pa g tago2..nag duda mi kai tungod cguro sa drugs nganung nag unay clang duha..adik2 man to akong cousin gd sauna..aw ana lang
> 
> 1st daughter kai smart gyd cya
> 2nd child bae japon kuan medyo slow pero iya daw kambal kai smart daw..ambot nganu cya ra ang slow..hehehehe
> 
> ang amo lang buhaton para magkakita ang mga bata kai mo bakasyon cla sa among province nya ako invite ang isa ka kambal para magkita cla magsoon..
> 
> about sa mother kai naminyu na..nya akong cousin kai wasted lang japon..


pagka wa jud mga boot  tuga2x ug turjak byaan man diay ang mga liwat?  di unta nila e damay ang mga bata

----------


## Eve's Apple Project

naa man toy documentary ani sa MGB sauna pa hinoon to. naay mag-igsoon (ang amahan ato chickboy man) nga wa nagkailhanay but nagkauyab sila pagdako na. diha ra nahibaw-an nila dihang magpakasal na unta sila..butangi?! imagina unsa kalisod ang kahimtang nila. pila ka tuig na uyab, then mahibaw-an nga igsoon diay?! 

moral lesson: sa mga migo nako dihang mga butakal kaayo...minus-minusi gamay mga brad, labi nag di na ninyo barugan ang inyong gitirahan. basin maparihas ani ang mahitabo ninyo...toink?! CARMA, pagkasakit jud...

----------


## DEMENTIA

> pagka wa jud mga boot  tuga2x ug turjak byaan man diay ang mga liwat?  di unta nila e damay ang mga bata


gibiyaan jd sa akong cousin iyang duha ka anak ddto cyag manila mga 5yrs sad jd ni uban sa iyang txtmate na pod,,tawon iyang igsoon ang ngpadako sa iyang mga anak..karon na ni balik na akong cousin sa cebu ang mga bata nuh wala na gyd pag tahod niya..hapit na raba mo dalaga iyang mga anak..basta wasted lang jd japon cya..promise pa na dli na balik magbisyo ngeks daghan daw na ngawala na butang karon sa ilang hauz..sa kalaay sad cguro maong mo drugs na raman pod..

----------


## ishmot0i

ka.luod ani ois..

----------


## weblizzer

basta sa province.. samot na gamay ramo sa baryo.. halos silingan ninyomga paryente gud......   

btw, what if kamo dili mo related sa usag usa pero pareho mo ug apelyido? dili gihapon na pwede? heheeheh

naa toy episode sa MMk si christine gadala.. na nacustomer niya iya papa.. dha na nya na hibaw an na iya diay to amahan pagkakita sa pic...

----------


## DEMONOCIETY

> gibiyaan jd sa akong cousin iyang duha ka anak ddto cyag manila mga 5yrs sad jd ni uban sa iyang txtmate na pod,,tawon iyang igsoon ang ngpadako sa iyang mga anak..karon na ni balik na akong cousin sa cebu ang mga bata nuh wala na gyd pag tahod niya..hapit na raba mo dalaga iyang mga anak..basta wasted lang jd japon cya..promise pa na dli na balik magbisyo ngeks daghan daw na ngawala na butang karon sa ilang hauz..sa kalaay sad cguro maong mo drugs na raman pod..


di ba kasagaran resulta sa mga bata ani monggoloid man unta? mygani dili ingon ana ang resulta sa ilang mga bata lisuda paminawn ani ang side lang sa ilang anak daan kung maka huna2x sila pero ambot lang sa uban nganong mura sayon ra man ni nila? labi na ang traditional chinese ?

----------


## brownie

> *Why do incest usually happen?*  
> 
> Any willing mag share based on personnal experience mga bro ug sis? 
> 
> And, what should we do to avoid it? 
> 
> I think this is a nice topic. At least we will be aware sa ato mga kids
> 
> and their cousins activities, etc. . .


Sa history saona, incest is a tradition para ilang mga yuta ug unsa pana dha dili ma adto sa lain ug sa ila ra giapon parente or kadugo ma hog.

----------


## DEMENTIA

> di ba kasagaran resulta sa mga bata ani monggoloid man unta? mygani dili ingon ana ang resulta sa ilang mga bata lisuda paminawn ani ang side lang sa ilang anak daan kung maka huna2x sila pero ambot lang sa uban nganong mura sayon ra man ni nila? labi na ang traditional chinese ?


normal raman pd akong mga pag umangkon..sus mga babae pa gyd ilang mga anak..looy lagi mga bataa..lisod kaau i explain pohon ig dako na gyd nila dli man gd nako cla pakita sa ilang mama..baw oi

----------


## gunsky

> sa lain countries gi practice man ni sya pero para sa atong mga pinoy lood jud paminawon sah og TABOO


Elaborate kuno beh tan-awon nato legal ba ang Incest sa ila.

----------


## dmarcsx

Ka luod anang incest oi! Depende kung sexy jud ang igsuon heheh ill think about it after we're done doing it hahaha joke lng

----------

